#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Храм из бутылок

## Поляков

> Зато теперь я понял происхождение той (а это вроде бы она) бутылки, которую я выкидывал после Нового Года


Нужно было не выкидывать, а собирать.  :Smilie:  

Буддийский храм из миллиона пивных бутылок: 







Подробнее здесь и здесь. 

Приглашайте почаще дзэн-буддистов, будет из чего строить.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

- Ну буддийский храм, это конечно хорошо, но всё ж не из пивных же бутылок. Вообще в Тайланде много чего странного творится. 

Вообще то это больше похоже на пропаганду "пивного образа жизни".

----------


## Буль

Шарипутра! Чувственно воспринимаемое не отлично от пустоты. Пустота не отлична от чувственно воспринимаемого. Чувственно воспринимаемое - это и есть пустота. Пустота - это и есть чувственно воспринимаемое. И эти пивные бутылки точно таковы же.  :Wink:

----------


## Поляков

> Вообще то это больше похоже на пропаганду "пивного образа жизни".


Если это и пропагаднда, то пропаганда переработки вторсырья и защиты окружающей среды. По второй ссылке пишут:

Using Heineken bottles (green) and Chang Beer bottles (brown) the monks were able to clean up the local pollution and create a useful structure that will be a visual reminder to the scope of pollution and the potential we can make with limber minds.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2012)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Если это и пропагаднда, то пропаганда переработки вторсырья и защиты окружающей среды. По второй ссылке пишут:
> 
> Using Heineken bottles (green) and Chang Beer bottles (brown) the monks were able to clean up the local pollution and create a useful structure that will be a visual reminder to the scope of pollution and the potential we can make with limber minds.


Пишут то так, но а как это выглядит? Ну если вторсырьё и перерабатывать, то более детально, не оставляя такой формы как бутылка, тем более пивная. 

И если посмотреть повнимательнее, то храм сделан то из бетона, а декоративно отделан бутылками.

И каков будет их следующий храм, наверно ещё из какого нибудь вторсырья поприкольней. Ну типа ... 
Но не будем о грустном.

----------


## Aleksey L.

интересные бутылки-кирпичики выпускала Heineken пол века в прошлом.

----------


## Поляков

> Пишут то так, но а как это выглядит?


Как вы захотите это видеть, так оно и будет выглядеть.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Гуд. Говорят, что такие дома - очень теплые...

----------


## Zom

Наверное храм спонсировал владелец стекольного завода. Денег на отделку жалко, а своей продукции - девать некуда -)

----------


## Поляков

> Наверное храм спонсировал владелец стекольного завода. Денег на отделку жалко, а своей продукции - девать некуда -)


Говорят, что тару сдавали прихожане. 

"The temple first started using discarded bottles in 1984 to decorate the monks' shelters. This attracted more people to donate more bottles to build other buildings such as a pagoda, ceremony hall and toilets. Bottle tops were also used to decorate murals.

Many bottles and tops are from alcohol containers even though alcohol consumption is a sin in Buddhism.

"The more bottles we get, the more buildings we make," Abbot San Kataboonyo told Reuters." (Reuters)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Говорят, что башни Вата Арун (или Храм утренней зари, высотой 80 метров расположен на берегу реки Менам Чао-Прайя) украшены осколками фарфора и керамики: для украшения были использованы осколки посуды и т.д., завозимые китайскими торговцами. Сейчас имеем то же самое, но в современном исполнении :-))

----------


## Zom

> Говорят, что башни Вата Арун (или Храм утренней зари, высотой 80 метров расположен на берегу реки Менам Чао-Прайя) украшены осколками фарфора и керамики: для украшения были использованы осколки посуды и т.д., завозимые китайскими торговцами. Сейчас имеем то же самое, но в современном исполнении :-))


Угу, мы там были, действительно все излеплено китайскими тарелочками -)

А у нас в вихаре тоже надо такую тему замутить. Цыгане притаранят вагон бутылок -)
Правда как всегда незабесплатно, а потом ещё и украдут обратно себе -)

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Угу, мы там были, действительно все излеплено китайскими тарелочками -)


Ага, я тоже все пальцем исковырял  :Big Grin:  Кстати, как мне кажется, фрагменты бывшей фарфоровой посуды использовались не только для украшения Вата Арун. В Дой Сутепе вроде бы аналогичная ситуация, ИМХО, на драконах, вдоль лестницы в Ват как раз фарфоровые осколки и налеплены (драконов смотреть в моем альбоме  :Wink: ).

----------


## Бо

Ещё одна статья об этом храме.

http://www.thailandstories.com/artic...-khun-han.html

----------


## Morris Allan

(в продолжение темы...) :Smilie: 

А вот посмотрите статую Владыки Будды из...таблеток...

"Жизнь-есть страдание,но в нашем распоряжении много лекарств чтобы облегчить страдание...на этой ссылке (с "китайского" сайта)-вы видите статую Будды, сделанную целиком из таблеток..."
(со ссылки)- http://blog.makezine.com/archive/200...de_from_p.html

----------

Вова Л. (06.09.2009), Митару (06.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Что то этот Будда из таблеток, напоминает мне коноплянного Будду  :Frown:

----------

